# Tokyo Tower



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tommyfebruary6 * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Still is the tallest structure in Tokyo unless The Sumida Tower gets built.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/tngjh/tokyo_tower_2007


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/nohead


----------



## hayhay (Dec 16, 2008)

The colour is a great advantage at night. I love the night pictures.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

didn't knew they decorate it for christmas... 
i like it a lot... looks very new and shiny


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*FOCUS: Tokyo Tower exploring synergic effect with Sky Tree*
1 March 2010
Kyodo News

TOKYO, March 1 -- The 333-meter-tall Tokyo Tower in Minato Ward, which has long established itself as a landmark of the metropolis, is going to have a strong rival about 8 kilometers northeast away.

The 634-meter-tall Sky Tree is being built in Sumida Ward for opening in spring 2012, and Tokyo Tower is making strenuous efforts to survive as a major tourist spot.

According to Tokyo Tower, a total of 160.95 million people have climbed up to its observation deck since its opening in 1958 to the end of January. It underwent renovation in 2002, and visitors, especially couples in their 20s and 30s and families, have been on the rise in the last several years.

Since 2003, large complexes, like those in the nearby Roppongi Hills, have made their debut, heightening a sense of crisis among Tokyo Tower officials. But a Tokyo Tower spokesman said, ''A new migratory flow of people has been created, resulting in a synergic effect.''

He pinned his hope on an increase in people touring uptown and downtown by enjoying their differences even after the opening of Sky Tree.

But Tokyo Tower is making steady efforts to attract visitors. The large observation deck 150 meters high is a good spot to observe Sky Tree growing day by day. One year ago, fixed telescopes were removed from the deck, and visitors can rent binoculars for 500 yen.

With binoculars, visitors can watch cranes hoisting iron frames at Sky Tree and other work. They can also see a 360-degree view of the metropolis.

At the same time, Tokyo Tower is organizing various tourism promotion events in tie-ups with the Hamamatsucho area in the neighborhood and various other regions in the country. Recently, a food fair was held at the foot of the tower in a tie-up with 16 local governments across the country.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

I have made it out of paper, in my thread, you can download it for free!
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780072


----------



## simplato (Oct 29, 2010)

beautiful....thanks


----------



## StenvenBex (Nov 1, 2010)

Effen of Tokyo -Japan


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/malu/japan&page=2


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Eiffel tower of The East! Looks amazing at night!


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

I wonder what Alexandre Gustave Eiffel's thoughts would be on the tokyo tower.... Would he be honored?....


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

DJZG said:


> didn't knew they decorate it for christmas...
> i like it a lot... looks very new and shiny


I took this video last December 2009


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

the observatory floor


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

A few shots I took in December 2009:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The Japanese have no shame. Ripping off the French. I guess this is part of the culture- to import outside ideas and designs.


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

^^Well they got a few things right like Sushi,Cars,electronics!


----------

